#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Mudar dono de arquivos
Pessoal

eu preciso mudar o dono de diversos arquivos no meu servidor e nao sei como fazer. 

Se alguem puder dar esta dica ficarei grato

Carlos

----------


## 1c3m4n

man chown

----------


## BinhoPE

Para mudar o dono de arquivo ou pasta basta você fazer o seguinte procedimento:

Para mudar dono de arquivo pasta: 
chown <nome do arquivo ou pasta>

se você colocar a opção -R faz a alteração do dono recusrivamente ou seja, de todos que estiverem dentro e abaixo do nível da pasta que você escolheu.

Comandos para funções semelhantes:
chgrp (Mudar grupo de pasta ou arquivo)
chmod (Mudar direitos de pasta ou arquivo)

espero ter ajudado

----------


## estanisgeyer

Na prática, só para deixar claro o que já está claro.
Para mudar o dono do arquivo/diretório:

chown -Rf <usuario>.<grupo> <arquivo/diretório>

a opção -Rf é opcional e já foi comentada acima.

----------

